# Fiberglass fenders NEED ADVICE



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

I just about refuse to pay aftermarket and individual ebay prices for a pair of 70 GTO fenders. $800- 1000 is just rediculous.

So I am looking at the possibility of buying either 2 fiberglass front fenders or either the 1 piece fiberglass front end. Im hoping to find some experienced help on these. So here are a few questions I have I need some answers to before I pull the trigger.

The 1 piece front end, can you cut the holes out to use all the factory stuff such as headlights and grilles in it?

The 1 piece front end, how do you mount your hood hinges? Are these reinforced to mount hood hinges and use a steel hood or is a fiberglass hood required?


The fiberglass fenders how is the quality on these? Do they need alot of sanding and prepwork to fit?

Can these be used with hood hinges and steel hood?


And how about the replacement 70 fiberglass nose, I see the ones Tamraz has is 1/4 to 3/8 to narrow?:confused


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

I had a complete fiberglass nose on a 66 GTO Yeeeeeeaaaaaars ago. If you want a nice crisp "stock look".....don't buy one. They usually need a fair amount of work to look right. You will need to cut-out and attach headlight buckets, special grounds, etc.....you will be doing a lot of improvising, unless the things have radically gotten better.....IMHO. Also look on PY forum, there are a lot of race guys there who might help you with a more current opinion. E


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The fiberglass pieces are for race cars, not street use. Lightness is more important than quality finish. I don't think you can mount stock hood hinges with springs and would def need a fiberglass hood. My glass hood on my 454 SS is bowed on the sides due to using the stock hood springs, plus the underside isn't gel coated, so not a nice hood at all, but looks great from a distance.
I used to like fiberglass hoods, but the fit and finish isn't that good, and it's scary to know that the latch is held by glass or hoodpins, not metal. I use metal hoods now, they just look better on show cars.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't do it........


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Dang, well Im gonna look for a good used set. If nothing in a week or so then Im gonna have to beg the wife to let me get 2 $500 fenders! (about what they are after shipping)


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Don't beg....buy them and tell her it was an "accident" !:rofl:


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

OMG! I just called the guys at billionsandtrillionsinc.com and they want $2450 for 2 reconditioned factory fenders!


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Hey, now the 500 ea ones sound cheap, lol. Time for Craigslist hunting and Google. Are you looking for 70 or71?


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

1970 gto


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

70 should be the same for lemans and gto, except a duct or something. I put the goat hood right on my lemans without issue


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

OrbitOrange said:


> OMG! I just called the guys at billionsandtrillionsinc.com and they want $2450 for 2 reconditioned factory fenders!


Try Ram Air Restorations. I hear very good things about their repro factory headers.

Also, for items I've needed for my 69 I've found The Parts Place Is The Largest Supplier Of Chevrolet Buick Oldsmobile and Pontiac Restoration Parts to have the best prices. I just checked the side, and they have repro steel 70-model fenders for $399 each.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Check out e-bay item # 380288396934


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

John,
I talked to these guys at Moultrie, and Daytona. They sell 66 hoods for $350 but were out. I saw them at Daytona and they had the hood tachs and rear spoilers for $200 ea. They had a 70 GTO hood. They are out of Ocala FL. It's muscle car parts and cars, (352)867-7163. They also had new dash surrounds and many other GTO parts, all at way below Ebay prices, but that may have been the show prices. He said he gets the hoods for $300, so I guess he is a Dynacorn distributor.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Here's a pic I stole from GTO of the 70. So the fender has a side marker light in it, and doesn't have the indent for the bumper. You could use lemans fenders and graft the GTO lower front fender onto it.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Check out e-bay item # 380288396934



Seen that one Eric, thanks for the heads up.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

jetstang said:


> John,
> I talked to these guys at Moultrie, and Daytona. They sell 66 hoods for $350 but were out. I saw them at Daytona and they had the hood tachs and rear spoilers for $200 ea. They had a 70 GTO hood. They are out of Ocala FL. It's muscle car parts and cars, (352)867-7163. They also had new dash surrounds and many other GTO parts, all at way below Ebay prices, but that may have been the show prices. He said he gets the hoods for $300, so I guess he is a Dynacorn distributor.


Will call these people Monday.


----------



## 400 4spd. (Dec 26, 2008)

OrbitOrange said:


> OMG! I just called the guys at billionsandtrillionsinc.com and they want $2450 for 2 reconditioned factory fenders!


Typical for that place.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

ask them what "reconditioned" means.....


----------

